# Level One (WNC 0301USB) Treibersuche



## Black_Beetle (9. Oktober 2009)

Hallo

Ich habe einen alten Level One Wlan Stick (WNC 0301USB) jedoch kann ich einfach keinen funktionierenden Treiber finden. Kann mir jemand helfen?


----------



## Black_Beetle (9. Oktober 2009)

www.level1.tw - /level1/driver/

Hab ich gerade gefunden nur welchen nehme ich?


----------



## K3n$! (9. Oktober 2009)

Ich würde den zweiten oder dritten nehmen, weil der 1. älter als der 2. ist.


Greetz K3n$!


----------

